# Question About Kid Cudi - Mojo So Dope Lyrics



## TJ141 (Nov 20, 2010)

what does he mean when he says, "sign and stunt with a blunt full of B E"

what strain of bud is B E?

heres a link to the song, its right in the 1st verse. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzU1PjYr0DA


----------



## four20stoner (Jul 1, 2011)

Its P.E. (Pineapple Express)


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's like God's vagina!!


----------



## robbye (Jul 1, 2011)

I wanna live in there!


----------

